# Mtb hire in Costa Blanca, Spain



## Mac Adam (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,

I'm spending Christmas with my parents in Denia, on the Costa Blanca in Spain. I am hoping to hire a decent full suss for a week but am not having any luck finding a hire shop- can anyone help?

I'll have transport, so I don't mind travelling to pick the bike up.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help, it would be a real shame to visit this area and not have a bike to go exploring on 

Mac

Btw- I don't speak Spanish


----------



## rudeboy_dread (Sep 30, 2004)

*Oh man...!*

If your coming to Spain, you owe it to yourself to come up the coast to Barcelona. Especially if you said you have your own transportation. There are several prominent MTB shops in BCN that rent, namely Tomas Domingo. They are a great group of guy's with a sponsorship by Rocky Mountain. I live in BCN too, so it would be a good way to acquaint you with the mountains here as well!(smile) Alicante is the nearest city to where you'll be coming in to, but I know nothing of the town. Have fun! It's fantastic here!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

